# Local news story for LHK



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a story that the local news did on our kennel yesterday. 
They put their own spin on what we told them as usual, and they changed some the information we gave them, but its a short look into some of what we do here. 

http://www.wvnstv.com/story/22046899/greenbrier-county-dog-kennel-breeds-the-most-elite-dogs


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a story that the local news did on our kennel yesterday.
> They put their own spin on what we told them as usual, and they changed some the information we gave them, but its a short look into some of what we do here.
> 
> http://www.wvnstv.com/story/22046899/greenbrier-county-dog-kennel-breeds-the-most-elite-dogs


Nice looking video, Mike! Shame it wasn't longer, but informative none the less...


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Why do they keep saying one of three kennels that produces these dogs for these units?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Why do they keep saying one of three kennels that produces these dogs for these units?


They proberbly have approved vendors for suppling dogs and theres three of them?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a good question. I don't even know what Tier One is. Maybe that's the difference. If there's only three, who are the other two?

Mike thanks for sharing the article. I imagine that interest in the dogs, work, applications, etc. has been of great interest lately.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

After the withdrawl from Afghanistan it will be interesting to see if the US military wind back their dog programs? Mike do you know where the dogs fit in long term?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought Baaaaden K9 was the sole supplier for all the SEAL, Ranger, DELTA etc. K9's


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> After the withdrawl from Afghanistan it will be interesting to see if the US military wind back their dog programs? Mike do you know where the dogs fit in long term?


There always seems to be "hot spots" in the world that require these types of dogs. I honestly don't see the need becoming less for dogs. I definitely do see the supply becoming much less however. We try to produce stable, well balanced dogs that can do many types of work. Almost every multi purpose dog I have sold any "high end operations" organization could have also worked as a USAR dog, or a bomb dog in a airport operating around thousands of people each day. If the need for a special forces type dog stopped completely today I would not change the way we raise or train our dogs, nor would I adjust the focus and goals of our breeding program.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

are you disagreeing with the way they did the interview ?

obviously a "news story" is going to be a snapshot not a complete picture, but i'm interested to know what was the "spin" they put on the story and what information was changed that you do not agree with ?

news reporters should report facts, and film what's there to see, not "spin it"


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

rick smith said:


> news reporters should report facts, and film what's there to see, not "spin it"


 
And the US budget should be balanced....Back to the real world....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

rick smith said:


> are you disagreeing with the way they did the interview ?
> 
> obviously a "news story" is going to be a snapshot not a complete picture, but i'm interested to know what was the "spin" they put on the story and what information was changed that you do not agree with ?
> 
> news reporters should report facts, and film what's there to see, not "spin it"


Just some of the things they said that they just totally made up after they left here. It's almost like they took some of the text from our 60 minutes story and modified that. One example is she said "logan haus kennels is one of only three kennels who breed these special german shepherds" lol


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Reporters never let the facts get in the way of a great story.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Very cool story Mike,
Well done.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> Very cool story Mike,
> Well done.


took the words right out of my mouth!:smile:


----------

